# Sustenex Probiotic



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

My nutritionist recommended this because Align has not been working for me. Has anyone tried this product with any success?


----------



## Michelle Hartse (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been taking it for a little while but i don't know if it was a flair up or what but it kind of didn't work after a short period of time. i may start taking it again but then when i have a bat of diarrhea stop, maybe that helps.


----------

